# Your advice, first-time dog owner



## potato head (Mar 3, 2009)

hi guys. i'm a first-time dog owner, looking into the possibility of getting a small apartment dog.

for those of you who raised a puppy and trained it, how did you find the time to raise it? did you work full-time as well?

my situation may be a little different than most in that i'm going back to graduate school (medical school) this fall after working for about 4 years. i will be about 28 y/o. medical school will be difficult, but i will be at home (in an apartment) more often than my current situation as a full-time worker. also, i am a homebody, so if i'm not in class, i will be at home.

what is your advice? is there an ideal situation for pet-owners? i'm hoping to make my situation work, as i'm hoping to raise a dog for myself, as well as an occasional companion for my mom.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello! Welcome to DF!

I am a graduate student who got a dog when I started grad school as well. It can work very nicely so long as you try to establish a consistent pattern for the dog so it can adjust.

I would also suggest that unless you really have your heart set on a puppy consider adopting an adult dog. Puppy raising is challenging for the most experienced and dedicated of dog owners and med school students are notoriously busy. An adult dog will often come already housetrained and will often be less destructive and time consuming (though this doesn't mean an adult dog is not time consuming). With an adult dog it's OK if you have to be gone for 8 hours during the day provided he/she gets adequate exercise before and after you leave. A puppy would not be able to left alone for that long.

Make sure you are considering finances when you get ready for a dog. The expenses can surprise you and unless you have great savings, school is expensive and student loans only go so far. 

If you have considered all these things and still think you're ready than I say go for it. Being a student and having a dog hasn't been as impossible as everyone seems to think. You do need to consider breed if you're living in an apartment as well. Finding dog friendly housing can be tough and many places have restrictions on breed and size of dog.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Get a cat.


----------



## potato head (Mar 3, 2009)

cjac&mac said:


> Get a cat.


thanks for the advice, but i'm actually allergic to those. mind elaborating?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I think what cjac meant is that it doesn't sound like your lifestyle can accommodate a dog right now. Dogs need to be groomed; they need to be walked, some for hours a day; they need to be trained; they need to be fed at certain times of the day. They also need lots of attention besides all this because of what social animals they are. Cats will provide you with companionship, but without some of the extra responsibilities like walking, training and (as far as I know about cats, which to be honest is nearly zilch) can be free fed throughout the day.

Full-time owners CAN raise dogs. It can be difficult and often requires the help of neighbours, friends or doggy daycare. (Most dogs don't take well to being left alone for extended periods of time.) I would say that a puppy is completely out of the question here though, for the amount of supervision, training and exercise that they need. Maybe go for an adult, more mellow dog who doesn't quite live every minute of his life yearning for a cuddle or a game.


----------



## potato head (Mar 3, 2009)

rosemaryninja said:


> Full-time owners CAN raise dogs. It can be difficult and often requires the help of neighbours, friends or doggy daycare. (Most dogs don't take well to being left alone for extended periods of time.) I would say that a puppy is completely out of the question here though, for the amount of supervision, training and exercise that they need. Maybe go for an adult, more mellow dog who doesn't quite live every minute of his life yearning for a cuddle or a game.


thanks for the advice. i am definitely looking into an adult dog, and your points and max'shuman's points were excellent. 

i have been hesitant about getting a dog these past four years b/c i am away at work from 8-5PM. i was hoping to wait until graduate school b/c my schedule keeps me away from home about 4 hours/day. i'm not sure what the ideal situation is for pet owners aside from working part-time. 

more specifically, it'd be interesting to know what situations people are in when they bring a dog into their home. were you able to alternate schedules with a husband/wife? was a retired parent/in-law available to supervise it during the day?

although i'm not starting school until the fall, i've already signed a lease at a dog-friendly apartment. i'm expecting to set aside 15-20K in expenses for the dog over the four years i'll be in school, and i'm not sure if this is a low or high estimate. would you have any advice? i am lucky in that b/c i'm near a veterinary school, a trove of specialty veterinarians are also in the area. 

and one last question: would any of you guys have breed recommendations for small-space living? i have a few in mind, but this is a preliminary list and i'm obviously still learning.

oh and a little more background information on myself:

- i am only looking into small to medium sized, relatively low-energy dogs. i do not want to put a large dog in an apartment situation. 

- my apartment's outdoor environment is a little different than most in that it has more grass space than typical apartments. it's lined on two sides by fields and a small wooded area, and includes a pond with ducks and fish. 

- as far as routines, i will be gone from 9AM-1PM on weekdays, and home the remainder. as far as the weekends, there is a high possibility that i will be visiting my mother's home, which includes a large backyard and friendly neighborhood dogs.

i am a quiet person and i tend to keep my social circle small. i'm hoping for a companion dog, more or less, to keep me and my mother company at this point in my life.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Well when I got my dog I was living in a small apartment with a roomate and a first year full-time grad student with a part time job. I was away from the apartment 8 hours a day two or three days a week and 5 or less the rest. I did make sure that breakfast and dinner and first and last potty break were roughly the same time every day. If I was going to be longer than 8 hours I would arrange ahead of time for my roomate to take Max out for a potty break. 

Right before leaving for the 8 hour days I would take Max on a 30 minute walk. If I shortchanged him on the walk than I might come home to a shredded tissues or having my stuff gone through (lost exactly one pair of shoes that way). Then as soon as I get home it's another 30 minute walk. I often left him with a stuffed Kong so he would have something to do to occupy himself and sometimes I left on HGTV or the radio softly and the blinds up so Max could watch outside if he wanted to. 

He adjusted just fine to the schedule. Being 3 years old when I got him he didn't need quite as much exercise, but again if I he didn't get enough he'd let me know by zooming around the apartment and demanding attention.

The amount of money you have planned is good, if maybe on the high side of things. Most likely you won't need to spend that much in 4 years. I mean it's super unlikely. But if the dog should meet with an accident and you are willing to spend whatever it takes to help him/her through it than it can't hurt if you have that kind of cash. It could also be a good windfall for yourself for that matter.

Like I said before I'd go for a smaller dog, but it sounds like that's what you want anyway. Shih Tzus are supposed to make good apartment dogs. A mini poodle could also do well, as well as some of the terrier breeds such as a Westie, Cairn or Mini Schnauzer (provided it's an adult, terriers are high energy). Papillons are also really popular around here and would be a good choice. Really many of the toy breeds would work because they are small and bred for companionship. If it was me I'd just visit local shelters until I find a dog I fall in love with that fits my requirements.

Honestly after hearing more about your situation I really think you could make it work. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## potato head (Mar 3, 2009)

Max'sHuman said:


> Right before leaving for the 8 hour days I would take Max on a 30 minute walk. If I shortchanged him on the walk than I might come home to a shredded tissues or having my stuff gone through (lost exactly one pair of shoes that way). Then as soon as I get home it's another 30 minute walk. I often left him with a stuffed Kong so he would have something to do to occupy himself and sometimes I left on HGTV or the radio softly and the blinds up so Max could watch outside if he wanted to.
> 
> If it was me I'd just visit local shelters until I find a dog I fall in love with that fits my requirements.
> 
> Honestly after hearing more about your situation I really think you could make it work. Good luck and keep us updated.


thanks for sharing your experiences. i'll probably continue reading this board for more tips and possible problems (ex. kmoody's golden retriever!) i might encounter. i won't plan on getting a dog until i'm settled into my routine at school and ready for the time commitment.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

French Bulldog would probably be a good fit for you. Low energy, not much grooming, just get a healthy one.


----------



## potato head (Mar 3, 2009)

Westhighlander said:


> French Bulldog would probably be a good fit for you. Low energy, not much grooming, just get a healthy one.


thanks for the input. it's actually one of the breeds i've been highly considering. i do worry about their health issues though. it's something that i'm very willing to tackle, but i wonder if the money i'm setting aside would be enough for them.

a few questions for those who may have experience with them:

- are they really suitable for apartment living? they seem rambunctious enough 
- i understand that they are very needy. will being away for 4hrs/day be unsuitable for them?
- is this a difficult dog to have as a first-time dog owner?

and thanks again for all the board help so far.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

I took a week off of my full time job when we got Chloe at 16 weeks. I am lucky in that I am able to work from home 1-2 days a week, and my mom lives 5 minutes away. She comes over and will walk Chloe on the two days she telecommutes. She also used to go to doggie daycare 1-2 days a week.

I did find it very hard, but mainly because she was a puppy and no amount of reading & researching can fully prepare you for the shock of puppy-dom! It was full blown winter here and taking her out every hour was a pain, but worth it as she was potty trained in no time.

I found it harder on ME than her in the beginning. She would just mainly sleep all day but I would be at work worrying. I started keeping her crate in an x-pen and that was a lot better for everyone, as she has some more freedom but is still safe.

Pugs are a great breed, very laid back and they don't bark a lot. They are up for anything - 2 mile walks, the beach, playgroups, etc, but also will be ok with two short walks a day. They do shed a ton, so brushing daily is a must. They are total companion dogs, and just live for pleasing their human. This does not translate into separation anxiety though, they are fine by themselves. But when you are around, they like to be with you 24/7. Total cuddlebugs, and contrary to popular belief they are easy to train. Chloe will do _anything_ for cheese, and has mastered many tricks.

Good luck!!


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Since you allot yourself over 20k, I would spend part of that money on a well bred frenchie from a good breeder. Get in contact with some breeders here http://www.frenchbulldogclub.org/ .

Also 4 hours alone is nothing. Your dog will probably just sleep. I just worry if you will have enough time if you are going to med school. You do need to study.


----------



## potato head (Mar 3, 2009)

Westhighlander said:


> Since you allot yourself over 20k, I would spend part of that money on a well bred frenchie from a good breeder. Get in contact with some breeders here http://www.frenchbulldogclub.org/ .
> 
> Also 4 hours alone is nothing. Your dog will probably just sleep. I just worry if you will have enough time if you are going to med school. You do need to study.


thanks for the information!

unfortunately, i'm looking more into 15-20K range, and not above 20K. if this is still feasible, i'd be very interested in a french bulldog (or a pug, as per sunshyne's recommendation). i don't plan on getting one until i've settled into a routine for at least a month or two after school starts, if only so i can gauge how much free time i'd have available. many students tell me it's doable, but of course, every person is different.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Depending where you are, a good puppy can cost up to $2,000. Which would still leave you with more than enough money for the 4 years. Good luck.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

potato head said:


> thanks for the advice, but i'm actually allergic to those. mind elaborating?


My point was that owning a dog is a big responsibility. Especially when you are dealing with a puppy. The first few months that dog is so impressionable that you want to make sure someone is around as often as possible.

Putting the age of the dog aside, realistically you don't really have quality time. Going back to school isn't just 6-8 hours a day, it's full time. When you come home from school, most likely your studying for something. The amount of actual *free*time you have is very minimal. How do you expect to satisfy your dogs needs when you can't give yourself 100%. 

Even couples who work full time have a hard time keeping a dog mentally and physically stimulated every day. Dogs require a lot of discipline and honestly most dogs out there, don't get what they need. The owners on the other hand, seem to think everythings fine as long as the dogs don't destroy the house or self-mutilate themselves.

So a cat, just better for the current situation you are in. Even a rodent or a rabbit would be better.


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

It's possible, but also be aware the stress that will come with your studies and keeping up with a dog. If you want a companion, I suggest you get an older dog that doesn't require as much exercise (a good mile walk or so). I'm an undergrad student, and I still find it difficult (but doable) to raise 2 dogs, go to work and school and then have time to study, as well as have my own leisure. Luckily I have someone to help me out, and if you have someone to help you out as well, it's a lot easier.


----------



## potato head (Mar 3, 2009)

cjac&mac said:


> My point was that owning a dog is a big responsibility. Especially when you are dealing with a puppy. The first few months that dog is so impressionable that you want to make sure someone is around as often as possible.


yes, thanks for elaborating. i am also interested in the situations people are in when they decide to get a dog. how were you able to make it work? was it difficult to find 24-hour care for the dog?

i am also cautioning people to know that i am not purchasing a dog until i know what my routine is like. i've mentioned a few times already that i will be away 4 hours a day, and at home the remainder, whether it be studying or simply sitting around. i realize that graduate school is a lot of studying, and i will not know to what extent this will take up my time until a few months into it. if anything this is just as much for my own good b/c knowing me, i will dote on the dog to the detriment of my schoolwork.

as a reference point, however, i have talked to a number of students at my prospective medical school and the consensus is that it is not unreasonable to study an average of 2-3 hours a day.

i think the advice on getting an adult dog was excellent. another possibility is that b/c now i will have summer vacations (something i haven't had in awhile), i can wait until then get a dog so i can acclimate it to its surroundings and address any training issues it might need.

and again, i am interested in a companion dog for personal and family reasons that are best not divulged in a public forum. i am willing to commit to it as a child.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Four hours spent out of the house, with 2 or 3 hours spent at home busy is completely doable. People work full-time while raising puppies and make it work, albeit with greater difficulty than most (training happens a lot more gradually). I would still recommend an adult dog for you, though, as it's really just less of a headache... if you have a pressing desire to raise a pup then I would say it's possible but you may not want to subject yourself to it.

I would look up pet-sitter options in your area, as well as doggy daycare. 24-hr supervision is not as necessary for adults as it is for pups. Pups have energy bursts, and smaller bladders that require them to be taken out every couple of hours. They also have smaller stomachs and need to be fed small meals throughout the day. Adult dogs can eat once or twice a day, and are much happier to sleep at home for hours till you get back (assuming they are sufficiently exercised). Many of us leave our adult dogs crated for 6 or 7 hours a day. Your dog will most likely sleep for the entire time you're in school.


----------



## photo_grapher_gurl (Feb 27, 2009)

French Bulldog was going to be my suggestion. They're great dogs and very mellow, and would perfectly suite your busy, on the go lifestyle, but you still need to walk them, just like any dog. The inside of an apartment can only be so entertaining...


----------



## BestFriends (Mar 4, 2009)

I suggest rescueing a dog. With most family members gone during the work week for 8 hours or more, housetraining a puppy and its small bladder can take awhile. Puppies need a consistent schedule with frequent opportunities to eliminate where you want them to. They can't wait for the boss to finish his meeting or the kids to come home from after school activities. An older dog can "hold it" much more reliably for longer time periods, and usually the Rescue has him housebroken before he is adopted. With a chewy puppy, you can count on at least 10 mismatched pairs of socks and a variety of unmentionables rendered to the "rag bag" before he cuts every tooth. and don't even think about shoes! also, you can expect holes in your carpet (along with the urine stains), pages missing from books, stuffing exposed from couches, and at least one dead remote control. no matter how well you watch them, it will happen--this is a puppy's job! an older dog can usually have the run of the house without destroying it. Forget the alarm clocks and hot water bottles, a puppy can be very demanding at 2am and 4am and 6am. He misses his littermates, and that stuffed animal will not make a puppy pile with him. If you have children, you've been there and done that. How about a little peace and quiet? How about an older rescue dog?


----------



## drmom777 (Mar 1, 2009)

I got through both college and medical school with an assortment of dogs and cats. Though it is true that the study hours are long, it is also true that there is nothing better to allay the loneliness of those hours than a dog sleeping on your foot.

And dogs make it so you have to get out and walk, decompress, see what the weather is doing, that kind of thing.

When I was at MIT I adopted an elderly Scottish Terrier. He must have been at least ten. He is, hands down, the best dog I have ever had. I only got to have him for four years, but I wouldn't have missed them for anything.

I walked him by the river every day, and that helped keep him healthy and me sane.,


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

BestFriends said:


> How about a little peace and quiet? How about an older rescue dog?


HA! That made me chuckle. Older rescue dogs are not always sunshine and lollipops. Even dogs that seem balanced after meeting them can turn into a project real fast once home. If potato head is willing to invest the needed time initially, I don't see any problems with a pup. Every one of my adult adopted dogs were very needy, destructive and scattered for a few weeks. ANY dog is capable of the things you mentioned and attributed to puppies.


----------



## drmom777 (Mar 1, 2009)

I do wonder whether you have considered that the med school schedule for the 3rd and 4th years is very different. No more classroom, just 6 to twelve week clerkships with resident type hours (10+ hrs/day on call every 4th for some rotations.) I still think you can have a dog, but you must plan in advance for how you are going to deal with this and your subsequent residency years.


----------

